
Ask HN: Does anyone use a non-macOS BSD for desktop? - jgwil2
Or any other Unix OS other than macOS and Linux?
======
eindiran
Here are some interesting past conversations on this topic on HN:

OpenBSD as a workstation -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20344766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20344766)

Setting up OpenBSD as a desktop -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13223351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13223351)

FreeBSD is an amazing OS -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22102372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22102372)

FreeBSD myths -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12194796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12194796)

Using TrueOS -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13818574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13818574)

FreeBSD as a desktop -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=365784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=365784)

Comparing BSD and Linux -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12034277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12034277)

Switching to FreeBSD from macOS -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10644690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10644690)

FreeBSD desktop How To -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12371688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12371688)

Running FreeBSD on a Macbook Pro -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13027506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13027506)

I think the main take away is that the BSDs can be great desktop OSes, but in
general they will require more configuration than running macOS or Ubuntu.
However, they are less likely to bump into bleeding edge problems than eg
Arch.

I experimented with running FreeBSD as a desktop for a little while a while
ago, but ended up switching back to Linux due to needing support for some
remote-desktop software for work. During that time I came to realize how often
GNU breaks POSIX; however the userland software for FreeBSD is excellent and
quite well documented IME. If you enjoy trying out new OSes, they are worth a
spin.

